# re-filling and requisites



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been reading a lot about water cooling and might (after currently upgrading my rig) am going to invest in it.

A few questions i have are

1. If i use a (for example) http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-008-XS&utm_source=froogle, how would i go about re-filling the reservoir, would i pull it out from the front or through the back?

and also

2. In my new set-up i am going to have an Intel Q9450 and overclocking it, with 2 x Gigabyte 3870s. Will a dual 120mm rad be able to cool these components efficiently?

and one last question

3. What components would you recommend, i am going to watercool the graphics cards and my processor, nothing else. I want everything (preferably) inside the case.

Thanks

..Alex


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...me=Swiftech MCRES-Micro Watercooling Resevoir
i would not like to have to slide one out to fill it be it f/ward or b/ward,the pipes attached to it would make it a awkward proceedure
look at the swiftek w/c systems


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i never recomend a system if you want to overclock. however, if you want something quiet, a system will work. do you have a price range?


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

No price range actually, as long as its not ridiculously expensive and their are things in the list i don't need

Or to be put it simpler am i not sure of a price range as i want the best bang per buck


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

I suppose my limit is around £250 ($500)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.swiftnets.com/


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

id rather buy separate components and put it together myself

Sorry - are these components the best on the market?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

probably not but they are in your price range


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

$500 is more then enough. what are your system specs? and have you ever heard of www.chilledpc.co.uk ?


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

well im actually doing watercooling after i upgrade my motherboard, RAM and cpu. So it will be -

Motherboard - Not sure yet
CPU - Intel Q9450 2.5ghz 
RAM - Not sure yet
PSU - Antec Neo Power 650w - might have to upgrade
Graphics - 2 x Gigabyte 3870 512mb (Crossfire)
Hard drives - Samsung spinpoint 750gb (operating system)
Maxtor 250gb (back up)
Raptor X 150gb
Sound Card - Soundblaster Audigy 
Antec 1200 Case

If $500 is too much id rather get the components all seperate and build it myself and to get the best currently on the market (which i am unsure of at the moment).


----------

